# Easiest officer trade to get into?



## bdb1231 (7 Aug 2012)

I graduated with a B.commerce degree with a low GPA. And I'm qualified for the following officer jobs:

logistic officer
air navigator
aerospace officer
armoured officer
artillery officer
infanty officer
maritime surface and sub surface officer
pilot

I don't want to be log officer because I want to do something different than what I will do in the future. What other jobs from the list are easier to get into for me? I have a low GPA and NO real job experience, but I volunteering very often and have perfect vision and haven't had laser surgery.


----------



## AGD (7 Aug 2012)

bdb1231 said:
			
		

> I don't want to be log officer because I want to do something different than what I will do in the future. What other jobs are easier to get into for me? I have a low GPA, but I do have perfect vision and haven't had laser surgery.



I'm not answering that. Choose something you think you'll enjoy. Don't choose it because it's easy to get into.

You're also talking about your low GPA like it's the end of the world. It's not.


----------



## dimsum (7 Aug 2012)

You're asking a bunch of people on the Internet who don't know you about what trade you should go for as an officer?    :facepalm:

So that I don't feel guilty that I'm not at least partially answering the question, none of the officer trades are "easy" to get into.  As AGD mentioned, apply for a trade that is interesting, not "easy".  We don't want people applying because they think the military is an "easy" job.

Oh, and perfect vision isn't an advantage anymore since the Pilot trade will accept people with minor corrective vision.


----------



## Journeyman (7 Aug 2012)

The requirements for our local Parking Enforcement Officers don't seem too troublesome.


...and you get a shirt with badges right from the get-go.   :nod:


----------



## jrst (7 Aug 2012)

Aside from your question of which one is easiest...

Why would you not try Log O with your Commerce degree?  You mentioned you have no real job experience, and the experience you would get working in logistics would be applicable to civilian life afterwards.  My boyfriend is a Log O who has been in the army for 12 years and has worked doing several different things - running base supply rooms, procurement, and managing interpreters on deployment - all of which I'm sure you can see would be valuable experience to a civilian employer once you're out of the forces.


----------



## bdb1231 (8 Aug 2012)

Logistic officer is more similar to a civilian job than the other trades. I hope to experience something different in the CF because I only get to live life once. 

I want to serve in the CF period. I don't apply because I find see a job I like. I apply because I want to be in CF, and I'm looking to apply for jobs that I'm have a shot at. If I can't be officer, I will apply for NCM.


----------



## dimsum (8 Aug 2012)

bdb1231 said:
			
		

> I want to serve in the CF period. I don't apply because I find see a job I like. I apply because I want to be in CF, and I'm looking to apply for jobs that I'm have a shot at. If I can't be officer, I will apply for NCM.



...and I (as well as others) will tell you that it's a backwards way of looking at it.  If you don't like your trade, you won't like serving in the CF.  You won't always be doing the job that you signed up for (e.g Pilots who do ground tours, Infantry Officers doing HQ jobs, etc.) and if you just picked a trade at random, then the morale boost of "I love what I do as a job" is potentially gone.  

While wanting to serve the nation in any respect is admirable, in reality it's not completely practical.  Trust me, I'm doing you a favour; see what you want to do, then apply for them.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (8 Aug 2012)

bdb1231 said:
			
		

> Logistic officer is more similar to a civilian job than the other trades. I hope to experience something different in the CF because I only get to live life once.



Based on what?  Your years of military experience?

I am not a Log O, and I don't even play one on TV.  I will tell you this though - some of the better oficers I have served with over the years have been Log Os, including a regular here who has a few.....interesting stories to tell.

You need to post less and read more.  Or better yet, STFU and join.


----------



## brihard (8 Aug 2012)

bdb1231 said:
			
		

> Logistic officer is more similar to a civilian job than the other trades. I hope to experience something different in the CF because I only get to live life once.
> 
> I want to serve in the CF period. I don't apply because I find see a job I like. I apply because I want to be in CF, and I'm looking to apply for jobs that I'm have a shot at. If I can't be officer, I will apply for NCM.



You think so, eh?

Like anything in the CF it's what you make of it. Even an infantry officer or pilot will spend considerable time chained to a desk. And LogOs are not by any means limited to that. Our logistics company commander in Afghanistan came out on convoys with us semi regularly. Family of mine who are/were Log Os have gotten deployments to Germany, Cambodia, Bosnia, Afghanistan, the Golan Heights, and Jerusalem, as well as commanding logistics platoons (roughly 30-40), companies (ballpark 100) and in one family member's case a service battalion (several hundred soldiers) comprised of Canadians and Japanese soldiers on a United Nations mission. And that's just army side. Do you know many civilian logisticians serving on warships? Or forward deployed to the middle east or Jamaica to provide logistical coordination for deployed task forces?

Our military really doesn't go almost anywhere or do almost anything without logistical capabilities. Perhaps you should be learning a bit more about what military logistics entails before you dismiss it as the same you'll see civvie side.


----------



## seawolf (8 Aug 2012)

guys guys... let him think that!

One less person I compete with at the LogO selection on the 29th! HaHa


----------



## dapaterson (8 Aug 2012)

BGen Lamarre recently commanded the CF deployment in Afghanistan.  He ensured support to ongoing operations, the move of CF assets from Kandahar to other locations in Afghansitan, and the return to Canada of a decade's worth of equipment.  Throughout he had to liaise with other militaries and host nation officials; maintain awareness fo the overall tactical situation and how it would impact on plans; had to co-ordinate with Canada so that priorities would be met for repatriation of equipment and materiel; ensure local and Canadian environmental standards were met; see to the health and welfare of the soldiers under his command; and do all this within a narrow time window.

But, since you aren't interested in being a logisitician like him...


----------



## Snakedoc (8 Aug 2012)

Frankly I'm with Journeyman on this one....


----------



## pthebeau (8 Aug 2012)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Based on what?  Your years of military experience?
> 
> I am not a Log O, and I don't even play one on TV.  I will tell you this though - some of the better oficers I have served with over the years have been Log Os, including a regular here who has a few.....interesting stories to tell.
> 
> You need to post less and read more.  Or better yet, STFU and join.



Now now, let's not jump steps here:
STFU, Think, then join!  8)


----------



## antigone33 (18 Aug 2012)

I am with the others- pick something you are interested in not something easy to get into. 
Also look at the NCM roles- perhaps they have something you would like doing or ofter you a skill that you could use or see your self doing post military. You are possibility signing up for a contract that may be as long as 9 years and as short as 3 years. If you find that you don't like the trade you picked- it will be long difficult time on  you and everyone who works with you.  I think you need to do some research into your trades as well as your dream cillivan job that you expect to get after you leave the military to what they expect and what they are looking for.  I would also look at where you expect to be in your life as you may find it difficult to transition from an officer to an entry level position so that you can get the cillivan dream job. I am thinking mental, life and financial. You may even have a family by then.  I would also ask how long your education is good for before you need to upgrade as well.

Look into the reserves as well- you might get the best of both worlds of doing a role in the miltary that is different from your cillivan one while getting to your civie dream job. Places like TD bank who would be thrilled to having you on their time will pay you and give you time off while you do training if you are in the reserves! My sister started off as a bank teller 9 years ago and worked her way up to being an assistant to a broker.  She would have had no problem fitting the reserves into her schedule if she wanted it.


----------



## turretmonster (18 Aug 2012)

small sidetrack

what does    MOS ID/Occupation 90000-ATR  mean? 

thx


----------



## Occam (18 Aug 2012)

turretmonster said:
			
		

> small sidetrack
> 
> what does    MOS ID/Occupation 90000-ATR  mean?
> 
> thx



Any Trade Required.


----------



## turretmonster (18 Aug 2012)

Thanks Occam.

TM


----------



## Pusser (21 Aug 2012)

I am a LogO and I can tell you that I have done many things that no Commerce graduate in a civlian job has ever done.  A bank employee may tip-toe through a figurative minefield, but I've tip-toed through a real one!


----------

